# [solved] Nuovi driver ati closed-source e 60fps..

## darkmanPPT

ho aggiornato i driver ati (8.501) e ora mi sembra che vada tutto un po lento. Per la precisione posseggo una ati mobility radeon x300.

a dir la verità ho anche provato alcune conf di xorg per far andare l'uscita video sul portatile.

Il direct rendering è, in teoria, attivato, stando a quanto dice glxinfo. glxgears utilizza,però, il 100% della cpu  :Shocked: 

```
glxgears

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.821 FPS

299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.799 FPS

299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.797 FPS

299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.799 FPS

299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.798 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.804 FPS

```

e

```
fgl_glxgears

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

290 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.000 FPS

299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.800 FPS

299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.800 FPS

299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.800 FPS

```

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        #Driver "radeon"

        #Driver "vesa"

        Option      "BusType" "PCIE"

        Option      "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, TMDS"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "TexturedVideo" "On"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

        # acceleration

        Option          "AGPMode" "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

        Option          "AccelDFS" "on"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip" "on"

        Option          "GARTSize" "128"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "on"

        #Option          "AccelMethod" "XXA" # or XXA

        Option          "DRI"     "true"

        #disabilitare

        Option      "DynamicClocks" "on"

        # enable radeon specific xinerama

        #option          "MergedFB" "on"

        # Color Tiling

        Option          "ColorTiling"   "on"

        # Video overlay

        Option          "OverlayOnCRTC2"        "on"

        Option          "OpenGLOverlay"         "On"

        #Option                 "VideoOverlay"          "on"

        Option          "EnableMonitor"         "auto"

        Option          "TVStandard"            "VIDEO"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

Ah, si, altra cosa... se provo a fare qualcosa di "grafico" la ventola parte a palla e la temperatura della CPU sale di colpo a ..... 70 gradi! (a riposto sono sui 40-50)

Ho pensato che non fosse attiva l'accelerazione 3d, ma poi vedo che blender non è scattoso (se lo fosse vorrebbe dire che uso solo la cpu), però è piuttosto lentino.

Ho provato a far girare qualche giochetto e, sebbene non mi vada a scatti, la ventola parte a bomba. uhm.....

idee?

----------

## viralex

in effetti sono un po pochi.... probabilmente hai qualche difetto di configurazione.

Io ho una x600 con gli fglrx faccio 3700fps ma senza dri ne fa solo 700.

cmq per far funzionare correttamente gli fglrx devi dare una contollatina al kernel, ricompilarlo poi compilare i driver...

posta il contenuto di /var/log/Xorg.0.log

cosa dice eselect opengl list? (in teoria se ti va il dri hai ati settato)

----------

## darkmanPPT

I fps sono davvero pochi! eh, lo so bene! una volta con sta scheda facevo 3000 fps!! t r e m i l a !!

poi con l'andare avanti dei driver ho avuto una costante diminuzione dei fps...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

cmq sia, sotto ti posto le cose che mi hai chiesto, e nel frattempo, volevo chiedere una cosa che ho trovato su internet.

girando con google molta gente dice che i 60 fps equivalgono (e in effetti è vero) al refresh dello scherzo (che infatti va a 60 hz). 

consigliano tutti di disabilitare il vsync.............   :Shocked:  e come si fa?

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep fglrx 

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so

(II) fglrx(0): Shutdown CMMQS

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x1a000 at 0xb7f5f000

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x4d000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x4d000 to 0xb76a1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x4e000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.50.3

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  2 2008

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.24-gentoo-r83

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x0004f000

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 10.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x005f0000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1216)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 416

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 16

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

```

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RISOLTO!!!

sono andato dentro il pannello di controllo di ATI-catalyst e ho disablitato la feature "Wait for Vertical Refresh"

yahoooooooooooooooooo!

ora ho 1681 fps

(ok, non sono i 3000 di una volta, ma vabbè.. mi accontento  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi devo scusare... risolto un corno!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

si, ok.. farà pure più fps, ora.... ma la CPU mi va al 100% come prima!

ho letto che, in teoria, glxgear "dovrebbe" occupare al max un 2% della cpu (dopotutto il lavoro lo fa la scheda video!)

 :Sad: 

idee?

----------

## Wise

anche a me con una 9500 e kernel  2.6.24-gentoo-r3

glxgear va al 100% di CPU.. ma se guardi buona parte di quel 100%

e composto da tempo di sistema.. che penso voglia dire che è passato in esecuzione

di codice del kernel.. penso siano i favolosi driver che ci occupano tutta la cpu..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ckx3009

con glxgears una delle cpu del mio centrino dual core va all'80% pero' faccio 3000 fps su una mobility radeon X1600 senza nessun problema usando kde 4.1 (con i vari plasma e il compositing attivi). 

mi e' bastato dare una sistematina al catalyst ati e ho ottenuto gli stessi valori che avevo prima di cambiare driver.Last edited by ckx3009 on Mon Jul 14, 2008 9:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bandreabis

L'ultima versione "stabile" mi va in segfault (basta un glxinfo) mentre glxgear mi da sempre 1500.... ma non va assolutamente perchè tutto mi va a spizzichi e bocconi.

Ho mascherato la 501 e vivo (nuovamente) felice.

PS: io ho la famigerata "ati x200"

----------

## darkmanPPT

si, ok...

ma anche a voi, oltre ad andare al 100% la cpu, la temperatura sale di circa 20 gradi?   :Shocked: 

è questo che non riesco a capire...... ma, in teoria, non starei usando solo la GPU?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## riverdragon

Io ho una scheda nvidia (sempre su portatile) e anche da me la cpu si alza al 100% su uno dei due core. In merito alla temperatura dipende da quanto è pulito l'interno. Da quando ho aperto il portatile e ho pulito l'alloggiamento della cpu, in stress raggiungo 18 gradi in meno di prima.

----------

## k01

io ho una geforce 8400 gs, tutt'altra cosa quindi, ma quando faccio partire glxgears anche a me lavora molto la cpu e di conseguenza si scalda...

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok, 

allora mi sa che appena ho tempo darò una pulitina alla ventola.   :Wink: 

grazie di tutto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## viralex

glxgears non è un test molto affidabile

http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark

----------

